# Bilder Vektorisieren



## xCondoRx (11. August 2006)

Hi..
Kann man ein JPG vektorisieren und den Farbverlauf dabei erhalten?
Farbverlauf so, wie in diesem Bild:

http://www.freebsd.org/logo/logo-reverse.png

Meine Frage ist eigentlich, ob man ein Bild, so wie dieses, komplett vektorisieren kann.


----------



## Ellie (11. August 2006)

Moin,

kann man. Besorge dir ein Vektorprogramm und lies das Handbuch dazu. Dann üben, üben, üben. Klingt doof, weil schwierig, aber das ist nun mal schwierig und nicht einfach mal eben in zwei Sätzen oder gar Step-by-Step-Tutorial zu erklären.

Und zum millionsten Mal: Es gibt keine Abkürzungen, wo man auf "klick" solche Motive so vektorisiert bekommt, daß das Ergebnis brauchbar ist. Das erfordert immer genaues Hinschauen und verstehen der Vorlage (Übung) und das Beherrschen des Programmes.

http://www.inkscape.org/doc/tracing/tutorial-tracing.de.html

http://vectorize.de/tutorial.html

oder einfach mal in google "Tutorial vektorisieren" durchstöbern, die Vorgehensweise ist immer die gleiche! Die Programme unterscheiden sich nur in den Werkzeugbezeichnungen ein wenig, ist also egal ob man Inkscape, Corel, Illustrator oder Freehand usw. benutzt.

LG,
Ellie


----------

